# The Best of Trading Card Pics



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Every good pro-staffer knows you are only as good as your worst trading card. Feel free to post your own trading card photos. Why is Bobby so good at modeling?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

We will have to do a poll, but I believe that Chad "Diver_Sniper" Haabalalalalalala will win. I'm just happy that I know him.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Them are pretty good. I'd say he has a few calls.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Way to get your Zoolander on in the last pic Mertz.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

I vote for Bobby! He's far too good at what he does (posing for pictures) to not win.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PJ getting excited over a rabbit.....really excited










Deltaboy (anyone got that pic of him from the Grand Forks Delta game feed last year?)










Madison in his PlayGirl pose










Matt Jones still waiting on his check from Mountain Dew










Matt Jones pondering philosophy over a pretzel rod










And my favorite - a personal cancellation in Canada by yours truly


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I can't wait for the calls to start coming in. "Why the hell are you putting those stupid pictures of me all over the internet!?" Haha.

We're pretty much just a bunch of tools.

I love posted signs so much I try to make love with them.









And sleep with dogs.









After the most punishing day of snow goose hunting ever.









Various different situations and poses to further demonstrate our toolishness.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I now this is not goose hunting....but this is my playgirl pose......










My buddy doing the snow goose dance......










I got others but the file size is too big.......

More to come this spring. :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> PJ getting excited over a rabbit.....really excited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pic. Classic.

You know Jones is thinking 'send me a check and I won't blur out the Mountain Dew bottle'


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

HaHa! Classics. The one of PJ and the jack is priceless. I've never seen anyone so excited about shooting their first jack.

I don't think Mt. Dew would endorse me...look how dirty my face is. You can tell that was taken on a Sunday afternoon of a windy weekend in the spring with no shower.

Hustad, where's the Lamp Shade pic! :beer:

I'd post that picture of Terning but I like him too much. I'll have to say he was pretty tame this year.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Matt Jones said:


> I'd post that picture of Terning but I like him too much. I'll have to say he was pretty tame this year.


Thanks Jones! :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Matt Jones said:


> look how dirty my face is. You can tell that was taken on a Sunday afternoon of a windy weekend in the spring with no shower.


That's one of the feelings I don't look forward to this spring :-?


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Pok'em insert the picture here!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Jonser.... That was probably the last time you were spring snow goose hunting! Looking good though!
Here you go Jonser! I love it when a good prank goes right!









and my personal favorite...


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I want the Un-edited photos :lol: :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Here's a couple. This is Jake showing off his sweet wool socks.










And if you've ever hunted with me, you probably know that if it can go wrong...it will.










The year before










And every once in a while everything pans out:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Taylor for some odd reason i dont remember that pic of me and sampson. :roll: Anyway do you in action pics of huey falling of his chair twice that night?


----------

